# Ordered the UgoDog. Cross your fingers!



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Well thanks to the encouragement of several of you all, we have just ordered the Ugodog potty system for Bella. I want her to be able to use the potty whenever she wants to and not have to wait to be taken outdoors. We are setting it up in the laundry room (attaches to the kitchen), because I just couldn't bring myself to stick it beside our kitchen table (ugggh). 

I am so curious to see how she takes to this. She's been trained to go outside, but we were having bit of accidents (because I am easily distracted and didn't keep a close enough I on her :bysmilie. I also want her to have the ability to have free roam of the kitchen & laundry room while we might be away from the house . I'm hoping when there is snow and ice outside this year, that we will be very glad we made this choice.

I've read all the forum discussions on UgoDog and it sounds pretty great. I'd love to hear any tips or tricks that you might be willing to share. Thank you, thank you!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

https://www.ugodog.net/buynow.html

sounds interesting - let us know how it works for you!
i'm tempted to get one.. if it truly works


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Summergirl73 said:


> didn't keep a close enough I on her :bysmilie.


 
OOPS: "I" on her....or "eye" on her LOL


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Let us know how it works out for you - I've been wanting to order this for Bailey since I just moved from a house in to an apartment. I'm hoping to cut down on the trips up and down the stairs to take him out to potty, haha! Okay, you can call me lazy now


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I'd love to hear a report on this as well.


----------



## Baci'sMommy (Jul 7, 2011)

Bailey&Me said:


> Let us know how it works out for you - I've been wanting to order this for Bailey since I just moved from a house in to an apartment. I'm hoping to cut down on the trips up and down the stairs to take him out to potty, haha! Okay, you can call me lazy now


I live in a high rise and have Baci using a combination of pads and outside... but I've been wanting to try the UgoDog as well... I feel like it would be a better alternative than just pads.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

I am pretty outspoken of my love of the UgoDog.
Not for myself, :blush: but for the fluffs.
I adore it so much that I could sing it's praises from the rooftops.

Here is one tip, under the grate put a few sheets of newspaper.
To clean the UgoDog, wet a paper towel, and spray Nature's Miracle on the paper towel to wipe clean. The dirty newspaper gets tossed in a bag, with the used paper towel. Tie up the bag to dispose. Then put a fresh sheet of newspaper down.

Our Winters here are frigid. So this works like a charm.
Whenever they use it, I give them a treat.

I love that the rounded edged grate keeps urine off their paws.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Canada said:


> Here is one tip, under the grate put a few sheets of newspaper. To clean the UgoDog, wet a paper towel, and spray Nature's Miracle on the paper towel to wipe clean. The dirty newspaper gets tossed in a bag, with the used paper towel. Tie up the bag to dispose. Then put a fresh sheet of newspaper down.


You were a driving force in my choice to go the UgoDog route ~ and I really appreciate it. Thanks so much for the cleaning tip too. I am a couponer, so we always have old newspaper to spare lol :thumbsup:. I wonder if I should consider getting a Diaper Genie or Diaper Pail kind of thing, and toss the soiled papers in there? Maybe it would contain any paper odor? 

I'll keep everyone posted on the progress. The UgoDog should arrive within a week or so! Who knew that I could get so excited about an indoor potty system?:chili:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Just wanted to let you all know that the UgoDog arrived! I put it down (in place of the puppy pad) and introduced her to it. I didn't think much about ~ just wanted to show it to her. The next thing I knew, she was pooping on it....I didn't even know she needed to go!!!! She missed the edge at first, but that may just have been because it was new to her and a tiny bit higher than the puppy pad holder she's used to. I'm curious to see how she likes peeing on it, but so far everything seems to be on the right track  . If this goes well, I will probably get a 2nd one, so she can poop and pee in different locations (like she prefers). I'll keep you posted!


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

I looooooooooove the Ugodog!! It's way more economical then the pee pads and it keeps my puppies paws dry. I also put newspaper underneath for easy cleaning but intead of cleaning it with Nature's Miracle, I use baby wipes. After my puppies poop on the Ugodog, I pick it up with a tissue and wipe the grate with the baby wipe. I'm kinda of a clean freak so I even wipe the puppies butt with the baby wipes! Anyways, initially, I used the Nature's Miracle to wipe down the grate and the puppies avoided the Ugodog like a plague. I'm guessing there is a scent in Nature's Miracle that the dog dislikes? Anyways, good luck to you with the Ugodog!! I'm sure you will just love it!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks for that great tip! Bella seems hesitant to pee on it, but it's only been a few hours. I'm hoping has the day goes on, she'll get more interested in taking caring of "that" business  .


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Summergirl73 said:


> Just wanted to let you all know that the UgoDog arrived! I put it down (in place of the puppy pad) and introduced her to it. I didn't think much about ~ just wanted to show it to her. The next thing I knew, she was pooping on it....I didn't even know she needed to go!!!! She missed the edge at first, but that may just have been because it was new to her and a tiny bit higher than the puppy pad holder she's used to. I'm curious to see how she likes peeing on it, but so far everything seems to be on the right track  . If this goes well, I will probably get a 2nd one, so she can poop and pee in different locations (like she prefers). I'll keep you posted!


Yeah! A breakthrough!


----------



## Hatsumomo77 (Sep 11, 2011)

Oh my gosh I had never heard of this before and it looks awesome! Bella goes on pee pads and this looks so much easier and cleaner! I will be ordering one and will definately have my mom look at it too!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi everyone, I'm down with a fierce cold, so I haven't a lot of energy to start coaxing Bella into using her new UgoDog. She did hop up on it last night and pee though! I was coughing, sneezing and praising that little cutie like crazy! I'm sure it was quite a picture LOL. :smstarz:

I wish you could have seen the look on her face when she was searching for the pee. Since it falls inside the grate, she couldn't quite figure it where it went....it was REALLY funny. I hope to get more rest today so I can hurry up and start encouraging her more towards soley using the Ugodog. I'll keep you posted


----------

